# Psalm 64



## jw (Nov 9, 2005)

Psalm 64 
To the chief Musician,
A Psalm of David. 
This psalm contains, (1.) David's earnest supplications for preservation from his enemies, who were so spiteful in their calumnious reproaches; so close and subtile in their malicious plots; and so industrious and active, in executing their cruel projects, ver. 1-6. (2.) His predictions, that God, by just vengeance, would quickly render these enemies a terror to themselves and others, and an occasion of holy joy and confidence to the saints, ver. 7-10. 

While I sing, let me commit my spiritual enemies into the hand of God, who is able to destroy them, and will quickly, to my everlasting comfort, tread them all under my feet. 

1 When I to thee my prayer make,
Lord, to my voice give ear;
My life save from the enemy,
of whom I stand in fear.

2 Me from their secret counsel hide
who do live wickedly;
From insurrection of those men
that work iniquity:

3 Who do their tongues with malice whet,
and make them cut like swords;
In whose bent bows are arrows set,
ev'n sharp and bitter words:

4 That they may at the perfect man
in secret aim their shot;
Yea, suddenly they dare at him
to shoot, and fear it not.

5 In ill encourage they themselves,
and their snares close do lay:
Together conference they have;
Who shall them see? they say.

6 They have search'd out iniquities,
a perfect search they keep:
Of each of them the inward thought,
and very heart, is deep.

7 God shall an arrow shoot at them,
and wound them suddenly:
8 So their own tongue shall them confound;
all who them see shall fly.

9 And on all men a fear shall fall,
God's works they shall declare;
For they shall wisely notice take
what these his doings are.

10 In God the righteous shall rejoice,
and trust upon his might;
Yea, they shall greatly glory all
in heart that are upright.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 10, 2005)

*The Comprehensive Psalter sets Psalm 64:1-10 to the tune RICHMOND (CM, Adapted from THOMAS HAWEIS by SAMUEL WEBBE). Text below is as it is in the CP. Download tune below text.

Psalm 64:1-10
To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.*

_m_ 1 When I to thee my prayer make, Lord, to my voice give ear;
My life save from the enemy, of whom I stand in fear.
2 Me from their secret counsel hide who do live wickedly;
From insurrection of those men that work iniquity:

3 Who do their tongues with malice whet, and make them cut like swords;
In whose bent bows are arrows set, ev´n sharp and bitter words:
4 That they may at the perfect man in secret aim their shot;
Yea, suddenly they dare at him to shoot, and fear it not.

5 In ill encourage they themselves, and their snares close do lay:
Together conference they have; Who shall them see? they say.
6 They have search´d out iniquities, a perfect search they keep:
Of each of them the inward thought, and very heart, is deep.

7 God shall an arrow shoot at them, and wound them suddenly:
8 So their own tongue shall them confound; all who them see shall fly.
9 And on all men a fear shall fall, God´s works they shall declare;
For they shall wisely notice take what these his doings are.

_mf_ 10 In God the righteous shall rejoice, and trust upon his might;
Yea, they shall greatly glory all in heart that are upright.


----------

